# Trailer size question.



## V8_TITAN (Sep 28, 2011)

What is better, I already have 2 trailers. the larger one is perfect length, maybe 8 inches too long, but is about a foot gap in between the boat and the fenders on the wheels. The smaller one I have not measured but if anything it may be a few inches short, the boat originally came on this trailer but was not on it when I picked it up. But this is a really skinny jetski trailer on 8 inch wheels. the larger one is dual torsion axle with brakes and is extra heavy duty. The little one needs 2 new tires, and maybe some bearings, the large one has 4 brands new wheels tires hubs and bearings. the larger one has no bunks, the brackets all rusted off, but I still have the wood.

The only reason why I do not want to use the bigger trailer, is I want to put a deck on it and make it a utility / car trailer, I just dont know how much weight it can reasonably hold.but if I do use the larger one for the boat then I have zero use for the small one and could sell it and make my money back and the trailer and boat. so here are a few crappy pics, id like some opinions on what you would do in this situation. Remember, I already have both trailers, so buying them isnt a part of the equation.


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 28, 2011)

I myself would keep the bigger trailer for the boat and keep my eyes open for a utility trailer down the road. The big one seems the most ready to go without a lot of work. new tires etc. The brackets are easy to replace.


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 28, 2011)

I think thats what I will do, the smaller trailer I might turn into a bike trailer for my mom to use to haul her and my little brothers bikes to the trail. she cant lift them in my truck because its lifted, and bike racks that are half way decent are all 250 vbucks and up for a hitch mount.


----------

